# Opinions wanted: 2001 Moots Vamoots, or Litespeed Palmares?



## Italophile (Jun 11, 2004)

Howdy.

First of all, I want light weight, but also BB stiffness and durability, not to mention better ride than my old Cannondale! Thus, titanium used bike hunting. 

What do you guys think of the Palmares? Stiffer than the Vamoots? I can't find any data on the weight of the Palmares, but believe it to be heavier than the Moots. The one I'm looking at is better equipped than the Vamoots, too, and has good geometry for me in particular (shortish top tube). Was Palmares replaced by the Vortex? Is there any particular flaw in the Palmares?

How stiff is the Vamoots with those more slender tubes? Ride quality is important, but stiffness moreso.

Wish I could test ride 'em, but they are online! I'll take the help I can get here, and hope for luck.

Thanks
Dino


----------



## boneman (Nov 26, 2001)

*Palmares*

Palmares was not a replacement for the Vortex. It shares the same geometry as the road Litespeeds. Biggest difference from the Vortex was a larger and differently shaped down tube. I recall it being about .2-.3 lbs heavier than the Vortex in the equivalent frame size. Made for only two years, ending in 2001?? Let me know by private message if you want more info as I have Litespeed catalogs for the year(s) that the Palmares was made and could scan and email them you.



Italophile said:


> Howdy.
> 
> First of all, I want light weight, but also BB stiffness and durability, not to mention better ride than my old Cannondale! Thus, titanium used bike hunting.
> 
> ...


----------

